# CC raffle time!!! Hg1 grinder



## coffeechap

As I haven't had a lot of interest in the hg1 bead blasted 83mm burr set, I have decided as it is brand new, boxed and in country I would offer it up as a raffle prize, it stands me £775 and to make the forum some cash as well we are going to do 50 tickets at £17 giving a total of £850 so £75 back into the forum funds.

This is fab opportunity to get the grinder many of us already have for £17 usual stuff applies, payment is expected within three days of the final place being filled and the draw cannot be done until the final payment has been made, good luck to everyone who enters.

More info can be found here

http://hg-one.com

But here it is


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll


----------



## charris

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. charris


----------



## c_squared

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. C_squared


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Jollybean


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. C_squared

5. Jollybean


----------



## c_squared

Oops, the list has been thrown out already


----------



## Soll

Who's deleted me, I was no.4


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. C_squared

5. Jollybean

6. Soll

7. Charris


----------



## c_squared

I think 3 or 4 of us all tried to add at the same time


----------



## Orangertange

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. C_squared

5. Jollybean

6. oragertange


----------



## Jollybean

Hope that is right now. All adding at once


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. C_squared

5. Jollybean

6. Soll

7. Charris

8. Oragertange


----------



## coffeechap

c_squared said:


> Oops, the list has been thrown out already


No surprises there then


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange


----------



## Jason1wood

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood


----------



## NeilR

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR


----------



## coffeechap

10 already at this time of night!!!


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. funinacup


----------



## Big O

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Big O


----------



## Hoffmonkey

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Big O

13. Hoffmonkey


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey


----------



## Tiny tamper

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper


----------



## Doggycam

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam


----------



## GS11

[Coffeechap[/color]

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid


----------



## jeebsy

This might go by tea time...


----------



## TonyW

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW


----------



## TonyW

I will probably need to pay via a PayPal gift, if someone could help me out with that please.


----------



## sjenner

One for each hand?

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner


----------



## EricC

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC


----------



## coffeechap

TonyW said:


> I will probably need to pay via a PayPal gift, if someone could help me out with that please.


I will sort out your payment tony


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Yes Row


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

Hopefully corrected


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog


----------



## c_squared

This list is filling up fast, get your names down while you can folks!!


----------



## cracked_bean

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean


----------



## coffeechap

Over half way there I think it will be done today.....


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> Over half way there I think it will be done today.....


And then we'll get on to the task of posting about late payers


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> And then we'll get on to the task of posting about late payers


I sincerely hope not, as has been said before, these really are done as a bit of fun, I hope that everyone pays in time as per the first post, but I am not going to get stressed over this, nor should anyone else! I still love running these little raffles and really want to keep on doing them, so let's keep it fun......


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I sincerely hope not, as has been said before, these really are done as a bit of fun, I hope that everyone pays in time as per the first post, but I am not going to get stressed over this, nor should anyone else! I still love running these little raffles and really want to keep on doing them, so let's keep it fun......


Plus one ...........


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm in!!

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan


----------



## jonners

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. jonners


----------



## coffeechap

And countdown begins!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny


----------



## Kenny

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny


----------



## Flibster

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster


----------



## tribs

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. Milanski


----------



## Milanski

OK, let's do that again...tribs if you win I'l be gutted









1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski


----------



## unoll

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll


----------



## Fru T Bunn

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Fru T Bunn said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Mrboots2u
> 
> 3. Jeebsy
> 
> 4. Soll
> 
> 5. C_squared
> 
> 6. Jollybean
> 
> 7. Charris
> 
> 8. Orangertange
> 
> 9. Jason1wood
> 
> 10. NeilR
> 
> 11. oop north
> 
> 12. Funinacup
> 
> 13. Big O
> 
> 14. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 15. Tiny tamper
> 
> 16. Doggycam
> 
> 17. GS11
> 
> 18. DavidBondy
> 
> 19. Systemic Kid
> 
> 20. TonyW
> 
> 21. sjenner
> 
> 22. EricC
> 
> 23. Yes Row
> 
> 24. Geordie Boy
> 
> 25. Working Dog
> 
> 26. Cracked_bean
> 
> 27. Blackstone
> 
> 28. michaelg
> 
> 29. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 30. Heligan
> 
> 31. joiners
> 
> 32. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 33. Kenny
> 
> 34. Flibster
> 
> 35. tribs
> 
> 36. Milanski
> 
> 37. unoll
> 
> 38. Fru T Bunn
> 
> 39 gangstarrrrr


----------



## Phil104

Oh, go on then:

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104


----------



## MooMaa

Could do with a quiet grinder, count me in,

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa


----------



## Jon V

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V


----------



## coffeechap

My word just 8 places left


----------



## Big O

For those who are not clutching their bank login/card like me to make a swift payment, is payment to be made within 3 days of the 50th entrant or from when Glenn sends out the payment details? Just to clarify before it gets out of hand


----------



## VJC

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)


----------



## Lewis

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)

44. Lewis


----------



## Jon V

Is paypal ok for this?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jon V said:


> Is paypal ok for this?


Nope all raffles are bank transfer you need to talk to me again to do the paypal shuffle


----------



## coffeechap

I will send out the payment details this evening


----------



## MrChris

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)

44. Lewis

45. MrChris


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)

44. Lewis

45. MrChris

46. drude


----------



## trebor127

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)

44. Lewis

45. MrChris

46. drude

47. trebor127


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC (is this how I enter? Just add my name?)

44. Lewis

45. MrChris

46. drude

47. trebor127

48. Bigben


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Count down






[video=youtube;JDaLy8-P3r8]




Bugger too late....still 2 places left.


----------



## coffeechap

Two more slots folks


----------



## Mouse

MUST RESIST......

Nope.... No good...

Damn you CC









1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC

44. Lewis

45. MrChris

46. drude

47. trebor127

48. Bigben

49. Mouse


----------



## VJC

Can you guys please stop copy\pasting the question next to my name


----------



## Titch

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Soll

5. C_squared

6. Jollybean

7. Charris

8. Orangertange

9. Jason1wood

10. NeilR

11. oop north

12. Funinacup

13. Big O

14. Hoffmonkey

15. Tiny tamper

16. Doggycam

17. GS11

18. DavidBondy

19. Systemic Kid

20. TonyW

21. sjenner

22. EricC

23. Yes Row

24. Geordie Boy

25. Working Dog

26. Cracked_bean

27. Blackstone

28. michaelg

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. Heligan

31. joiners

32. CoffeeJohnny

33. Kenny

34. Flibster

35. tribs

36. Milanski

37. unoll

38. Fru T Bunn

39 gangstarrrrr

40. Phil104

41. MooMaa

42. Jon V

43. VJC

44. Lewis

45. MrChris

46. drude

47. trebor127

48. Bigben

49. Mouse

50. Titch

and there we have the 50.....


----------



## jeebsy

That's a wrap


----------



## TonyW

coffeechap said:


> I will sort out your payment tony


Many thanks, Dave.


----------



## DavidBondy

Wow! Is that the fastest?


----------



## Big O

Top marks jeebsy for predicting tea time completion!


----------



## Blackstone

so whens the draw?


----------



## coffeechap

Faster than the Ek payment details will be sent out shortly, but for those that already have them from previous raffles please make your payment folks, remember to include your forum name in the payment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

If you need to pay via paypal drop me a pm and I can sort


----------



## coffeechap

Blackstone said:


> so whens the draw?


When all payments have been received


----------



## Titch

coffeechap said:


> When all payments have been received


fingers crossed i remember my banking logins......

not used for a while.

if it doesn't work can i default to paypal? MrBoots2u ?


----------



## jeebsy

Big O said:


> Top marks jeebsy for predicting tea time completion!


Do I win the grinder??


----------



## Xpenno

Missed this, too busy seasoning burrs. If anyone drops out then I'll happily take their place


----------



## Big O

jeebsy said:


> Do I win the grinder??


Sure but you have to pay the £775 delivery charge!


----------



## Big O

Paid up CC. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tiny tamper

Payment sent from me as well


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Less than 24 hours - gutted to miss this one.


----------



## DavidBondy

I've paid as well. Fingers crossed - although I've never won any of these raffles, I did win the EuroMillions - £5.20!!!


----------



## 4515

Payment sent here as well. Good luck all !

The last thing I won was an easter egg at a beetle drive (do they still exist) when I was about 8.


----------



## jeebsy

I won an iPad in a work raffle in 2012, fear that may be me for a while


----------



## 4515

Just remembered that I won a leather Michelob promo jacket about 20 years ago - maybe it's not my time just yet


----------



## Geordie Boy

Payment made. Good luck all


----------



## Titch

I won 8.90 on euro millions last week. Maybe I'm on my way up....

Found my banking login details just awaiting details.

Feel all excited


----------



## Mouse

Payment made - Good luck to all









Thanks as always CC and Glenn


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok

Me

Systemic Kid

Lewis

Tiny tamper

Jon V

All paid....

Good luck guys


----------



## drude

Just paid - good luck all


----------



## Daren

Arse - missed this one.... Didn't want to win it anyway









Not fair ?


----------



## c_squared

Daren said:


> Arse - missed this one.... Didn't want to win it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair


It's ok Daren, if I win you can have my porlex and enjoy some hand grinding fun!


----------



## Daren

c_squared said:


> It's ok Daren, if I win you can have my porlex and enjoy some hand grinding fun!


I can feel the love - I hope you win it.


----------



## Soll

Fully paid up and waiting


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok
> 
> Me
> 
> Systemic Kid
> 
> Lewis
> 
> Tiny tamper
> 
> Jon V
> 
> All paid....
> 
> Good luck guys


I'm still waiting on payment details


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> I'm still waiting on payment details


Glenn hasn't sent them out yet

We have previously paid for raffles so are using those details


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> Glenn hasn't sent them out yet
> 
> We have previously paid for raffles so are using those details


Got it. Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid by the usual method.


----------



## Mrboots2u

EricC paid...


----------



## GS11

All paid up thanks


----------



## michaelg

This is the 5M account, right?


----------



## Glenn

Payment details going out shortly.

Thanks to those who have paid already

You can ignore the payment details PM when received


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeechap

Bigben

Tonys

All paid


----------



## coffeechap

By my calculations 21 paid so far...


----------



## Glenn

PM sent - you're about right Dave


----------



## c_squared

Make that 22. All paid up here


----------



## michaelg

Paid now - thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## MooMaa

Paid, Good luck all


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Paid. Good luck (especially me







)


----------



## unoll

Just paid. The HG1 would look great next to the new/old Caravel.


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect over half way there now with payments and only started 24 hours ago!!!!


----------



## Titch

Paid -- good luck everyone


----------



## Glenn

28 payments have been received


----------



## VJC

Paid - good luck everyone


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Arse - missed this one.... Didn't want to win it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair 


If I win it's going up for sale for £500 to help pay for stuff for my flat, i'll give you first refusal


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> If I win it's going up for sale for £500 to help pay for stuff for my flat, i'll give you first refusal


That was my plan (not the buying stuff for your flat bit tho!)


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> If I win it's going up for sale for £500 to help pay for stuff for my flat, i'll give you first refusal


We will hold you to that now jeebsy....


----------



## Jason1wood

Paid up. Good luck to all.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> We will hold you to that now jeebsy....


Well....maybe £550.

Nah if it got 500 towards moving/decorating/furniture/rewiring I would be a very happy man. Someone else gets a great grinder for 33% off, everyone's a winner


----------



## TonyW

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I've paid too... Never won a thing ever...


----------



## Jollybean

Paid up too. Good luck all


----------



## sjenner

unoll said:


> Just paid. The HG1 would look great next to the new/old Caravel.


I've paid too...

I'll have one for alternate days of the week!


----------



## charris

Waiting for the paypal link from Mr. Boots and I will pay asap.


----------



## Mrboots2u

charris said:


> Waiting for the paypal link from Mr. Boots and I will pay asap.


Sent.........


----------



## Blackstone

paid up

13char


----------



## Phil104

All paid and thanks Dave for havingthe idea and helping me so readily part with money (and I've managed it so far without raising the question of '£17? For what, exactly?')


----------



## cracked_bean

All paid up, my first time entering a raffle so it would be nice if you could let me win.


----------



## Milanski

cracked_bean said:


> All paid up, my first time entering a raffle so it would be nice if you could let me win.


Pfft! I've entered more than you and I've yet to win so join the back of the queue lad!


----------



## DavidBondy

Milanski said:


> Pfft! I've entered more than you and I've yet to win so join the back of the queue lad!


Absolutely! Well said Milanski!!


----------



## cracked_bean

Well everyone has entered more than me, in my life this is my first time! Agreed though good luck to everyone participating, I know the result will instantly make 49 people jealous!


----------



## oop north

Well I am thinking of buying one so I would very much like to win and I would dedicate it to work peace and working with the needy!


----------



## Blackstone

oop north said:


> Well I am thinking of buying one so I would very much like to win and I would dedicate it to work peace and working with the needy!


work peace or world peace?


----------



## DavidBondy

Blackstone said:


> work peace or world peace?


Excellent! Just like when I misspelled the word "typo"!


----------



## Blackstone

DavidBondy said:


> Excellent! Just like when I misspelled the word "typo"!


don't worry, its always nice to have peace at work too!


----------



## oop north

Well peace at work is more immediately important to me than in the world but I guess I want both


----------



## Tiny tamper

So how many people left to pay ??


----------



## Mrboots2u

EricC

Orangertange

Jonners

Charris

All paid


----------



## coffeechap

Must be getting there now


----------



## charris

Is this the fastest ever raffle?


----------



## Glenn

49 people have paid now.

Only 1 to go.

Hopefully the draw can take place tomorrow night at approx 2130.

This is all dependent on the last person paying - otherwise it rolls over to Saturday afternoon...


----------



## jeebsy

Name and shame


----------



## Flibster

Sorry....

Was de-internetted for a while. Now paid.


----------



## Mouse

Yay!!!

Excited now..


----------



## Milanski

I'll actually be gutted if I win cos I love my Mazzer Mouse mod so much


----------



## Thecatlinux

Milanski said:


> I'll actually be gutted if I win cos I love my Mazzer Mouse mod so much


 I am sure they can live side by side in harmony


----------



## Mouse

Milanski said:


> I'll actually be gutted if I win cos I love my Mazzer Mouse mod so much


Milanski, you have no idea how sh!t my day has been, and that has just made me smile.. Thanks for that


----------



## Milanski

My pleasure mate!


----------



## Glenn

Be here - 2130 tomorrow

The magic number is 17 after the entry fee









I will need a willing volunteer to watch the draw please (someone who has NOT purchased a ticket


----------



## Milanski

Thecatlinux said:


> I am sure they can live side by side in harmony


Not in the tiny kitchen I have!


----------



## coffeechap

Mouse said:


> Milanski, you have no idea how sh!t my day has been, and that has just made me smile.. Thanks for that


Yeah spreading the forum love


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn said:


> Be here - 2130 tomorrow


I'll probably be asleep on the couch by then, need to set an alarm


----------



## coffeechap

Quickest raffle to complete, good luck tonight to everyone that has entered


----------



## Titch

sat at work, feeling all excited









can't wait for tonight and the big reveal.

and hey the forum benefits as well.

good look people


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DavidBondy

It's so nice! We all wish each other good luck when we actually mean "bad luck you, good luck me!"

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## cracked_bean

Getting close to the time of the draw? Or am I confused?


----------



## Tiny tamper

Its in an hours time


----------



## tribs

2130, just under an hour. Good Luck all.


----------



## DavidBondy

cracked_bean said:


> Getting close to the time of the draw? Or am I confused?


Another hour I think!


----------



## Glenn

I'm prepping the draw - taking place shortly...

2130 = 9:30pm for those who haven't used a 24 hour clock


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol some of us are still going home from work.


----------



## cracked_bean

It's late! Hah!


----------



## Glenn

Having randomised the draw, then randomised the randomised list, we have a winner!

But first, a quick thank you to Dave (coffeechap) for arranging this raffle

Sadly Dave is not the winner, although he has entered every raffle I think...

I'll be back in a minute with the winner's details


----------



## Glenn

With the lucky number being 17, the winner of tonight's HG One Raffle is *Heligan*

Congratulations on your win and thank you to all who took part!

Heligan, please contact Dave by PM to arrange the next steps

The randomisations are as follows here and here


----------



## drude

Congratulations Heligan - you will love the HG One


----------



## DavidBondy

Congratters to Heligan and I mean that most sincerely friends!

I don't have room anyway else I'd have bought one!!!


----------



## Yes Row

Bugger.....!!


----------



## c_squared

Congrats and thanks to Dave for organising another top raffle!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Well done Heligan.


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations Heligan. Enjoy!


----------



## Jason1wood

Bollocks!!! Oops I mean well done mate. Haha


----------



## TonyW

Oh, and a big thank you to Dave and Glenn too! Must be the fastest raffle yet and all good for Heligan and forum funds too, so everyone's a winner


----------



## NeilR

One out. Bugger. Well done Heligan (where's the gritted teeth smiley when you need it?).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well done Heligan - HG will go with the LI like hand in glove.


----------



## tribs

Congrats heligan. It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## michaelg

Congrats Heligan!!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congratulations Heligan


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats Heligan !!!!


----------



## Tiny tamper

Congrats heligan


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations Heligan. Enjoy your new great piece of kit


----------



## Heligan

Wow, I can't stop grinning! I can't believe I've won this. We had a friend round for a BBQ this evening so I wasn't even able to watch out for the draw.

I've always thought the HG 1 looked a fantastic pairing for the L1, now I just need to develop some more muscles









Thanks to Dave and Glenn as always for organising the draw. And to the 49 who didn't win this time, don't give up, it might be you next time!

Jane


----------



## cracked_bean

Congratulations! Hope it has a place waiting!


----------



## Phil104

Well done Heligan - it was your time and now, your grind. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jollybean

Well done Heligan. Great coffee ahead with that pairing.


----------



## Doggycam

Congratulations Jane ?


----------



## sjenner

Congratulations Heligan... What did I need two for anyway?

Time to do a bit of weight training though, or don't try any Ethiopians.


----------



## Neill

Heligan said:


> Wow, I can't stop grinning! I can't believe I've won this. We had a friend round for a BBQ this evening so I wasn't even able to watch out for the draw.
> 
> I've always thought the HG 1 looked a fantastic pairing for the L1, now I just need to develop some more muscles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Dave and Glenn as always for organising the draw. And to the 49 who didn't win this time, don't give up, it might be you next time!
> 
> Jane


Congratulations. Sounds like that'll be a great pairing. Just ask Dave to run 3kg of stale beans through it before delivery, make sure the burrs are run in nicely


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done!! What a fantastic win, the envy of many don't forget to let us know how ya get on .


----------



## Charliej

Well done Jane, I guess as you already have a main grinder and a decaf grinder you now have a guest coffee grinder too


----------



## Jason1wood

What grinder did you have before this lovely HG1, Jane, are we likely to see it on the classifieds? Haha


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> What grinder did you have before this lovely HG1, Jane, are we likely to see it on the classifieds? Haha


Jane has a very nice trio of grinders now, before winning the HG1 she had a Mythos and my old RR55 which is used as a decaf grinder and now an HG1, what a lovely trio of grinders to own.


----------



## Jason1wood

Wow, I've just sourced a RR55 and it's the best one I've owned, it's the lowest in her list.

Think she should shoot me the Mythos for a very reasonable fee!!!!


----------



## GS11

Super grinder. Congrats Heligan.


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> Wow, I've just sourced a RR55 and it's the best one I've owned, it's the lowest in her list.
> 
> Think she should shoot me the Mythos for a very reasonable fee!!!!


Well having recently made the step up from an RR55 to a Mythos, with some initial " what have I done" feelings floating around once I had decided to go for it, I found it was just a big a leap in quality as going from an MC2 to the RR55 was, so it would be an upgrade well worth doing. It just leaves me now with not many upgrade options, that for me, would be realistically affordable as you're looking at K8 or K10 Fresh, one of the Mazzer conicals, or maybe a Mythos One, as I currently have no real interest in owning an EK43, and couldn't afford one even if I did.


----------



## Jason1wood

I thought that having a RR55 I wouldn't feel the need to upgrade, and I don't, it's just human nature to have the best I can get within reasonable reachable costs.

I don't think the step up would make me feel that it's £400 well spent. If I got the chance of a grinder deal I couldn't pass up came along, I'd be totally up for that. Except for an EK43, got no interest in one of them at all.


----------



## Flibster

Congratulations.









And, Bugger...


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> I thought that having a RR55 I wouldn't feel the need to upgrade, and I don't, it's just human nature to have the best I can get within reasonable reachable costs.
> 
> I don't think the step up would make me feel that it's £400 well spent. If I got the chance of a grinder deal I couldn't pass up came along, I'd be totally up for that. Except for an EK43, got no interest in one of them at all.


 Well the Grinder Godfather did make me an offer I couldn't refuse, and even though it cost me less than £400 to upgrade it has been worth every single penny and more for the increased quality in the cup. The speed at which this all took place kind of still leaves me reeling, spoke to Dave (CC) on a Tuesday night about possible candidates for an upgrade and my budget as well, having originally thought about a K30 which Dave said wasn't a huge leap up from an RR55, to having a Mythos arrive on my doorstep, delivered by the man himself on the Thursday morning of that week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Grinderwang......


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha no time to seriously think about it.

Think I'll see what my finances are like and see what pops up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Haha no time to seriously think about it.
> 
> Think I'll see what my finances are like and see what pops up.


Stick with that one at least for another month..........


----------



## Jason1wood

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick with that one at least for another month..........


You're right of course Boots.

I'm glad you've noticed my sever lack of holding onto a grinder for any considerable time.

To be fair, I lurvvveee the RR55


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> You're right of course Boots.
> 
> I'm glad you've noticed my sever lack of holding onto a grinder for any considerable time.
> 
> To be fair, I lurvvveee the RR55


Lol Me Pot you kettle

Hello

Suffered front he affliction myself .....


----------



## Jason1wood

I really don't think my palate is delicate enough to differentiate the slight flavours that an upgrade would give me this far up the ladder.


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> I really don't think my palate is delicate enough to differentiate the slight flavours that an upgrade would give me this far up the ladder.


With some coffees, ones I keep returning to time after time the difference was more than slight, it made the individual flavours easier to pick out and identify. Somewhat similar to going from a 5 year old £2k "HD Ready" 720p tv to a brand new full HD £2k tv


----------



## Jason1wood

Charliej said:


> With some coffees, ones I keep returning to time after time the difference was more than slight, it made the individual flavours easier to pick out and identify. Somewhat similar to going from a 5 year old £2k "HD Ready" 720p tv to a brand new full HD £2k tv


I am an ex smoker Charlie and my tastebuds are still in recovery. Haha

I've also tried grinding my beans with my full HD TV but the HD ready one seems to get less retention. Hehehehe


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> I am an ex smoker Charlie and my tastebuds are still in recovery. Haha
> 
> I've also tried grinding my beans with my full HD TV but the HD ready one seems to get less retention. Hehehehe


same here...7 years

used to be 40 a day


----------



## Jason1wood

Well done.

Bloody hell, just remembered, I was supposed to post my spare vapor to Charlie. Oops. Will post on Monday C, if you read this


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> Well done.
> 
> Bloody hell, just remembered, I was supposed to post my spare vapor to Charlie. Oops. Will post on Monday C, if you read this


Cheers Jason, I'd forgotten myself with everything else going on at the moment. Really hacked off that as the good weather arrives I'm housebound.


----------



## Jason1wood

Ah sorry to hear that mate. Well I'll send you the vaper and a bit of juice to hopefully ease the boredom.


----------



## Heligan

Charliej said:


> Jane has a very nice trio of grinders now, before winning the HG1 she had a Mythos and my old RR55 which is used as a decaf grinder and now an HG1, what a lovely trio of grinders to own.


Yes, it's a lovely set-up, I'm very lucky. Twelve months ago I was using a Gaggia Classic and a Kitchenaid grinder, then I found this forum and bought a Mignon. I didn't realise what a slippery slope I'd started on!



Jason1wood said:


> Wow, I've just sourced a RR55 and it's the best one I've owned, it's the lowest in her list.
> 
> Think she should shoot me the Mythos for a very reasonable fee!!!!


Jason, I don't think the Mythos will be going anywhere soon but I'll bear you in mind







. I love the RR55 too though..... I think it was Glenn who said in a thread I now can't find that the ideal number of grinders was n+1 where n is the number you already own.....


----------



## Jason1wood

Heligan said:


> Yes, it's a lovely set-up, I'm very lucky. Twelve months ago I was using a Gaggia Classic and a Kitchenaid grinder, then I found this forum and bought a Mignon. I didn't realise what a slippery slope I'd started on!
> 
> Jason, I don't think the Mythos will be going anywhere soon but I'll bear you in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love the RR55 too though..... I think it was Glenn who said in a thread I now can't find that the ideal number of grinders was n+1 where n is the number you already own.....


That's the bloody trouble with this forum. I was happy(ish) with the Gaggia Classic, then I joined this place.

Wish I had a woman in my life, to sell one of her kidneys!!!!


----------



## Obnic

Jason1wood said:


> That's the bloody trouble with this forum. I was happy(ish) with the Gaggia Classic, then I joined this place.


Second that. 'If I hadn't seen such riches I could live with being poor!'


----------



## Lighty

I also need cheaper hobbies ....

Home cinema and coffee do not the path to early retirement lead!


----------



## Jason1wood

Lighty said:


> I also need cheaper hobbies ....
> 
> Home cinema and coffee do not the path to early retirement lead!


Same here. So what AV you got then Lightly?

I'm running a pioneer Kuro 5090 with Yamaha Z7 receiver, Rotel power amp running M&K xenon 36s 7.1 and a M&K 1250vsx sub with antimode.

Cost a fortune back in the day.


----------



## Drewster

===> Sad Face :-(

That's me that is! Went on Holiday and when I come back I have missed winning an HG1...

True I missed winning the Euromillions as well.....


----------



## oop north

No work peace for me then...


----------



## Charliej

Lighty said:


> I also need cheaper hobbies ....
> 
> Home cinema and coffee do not the path to early retirement lead!


You could always try Traditional Wet-shaving either with a straight razor or a dual edge safety razor, that's a nice hobby to complement home cinema and coffee


----------



## ajh101

Not quite upgraditis but acquisition disorder can prove costly. Come join us at The Shaving Room


----------



## Titch

I'm there aswell a friendly bunch . But hide your wallet


----------

